# Here is the scoop on the flounder run



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Flounder run. What run? 3 fronts so far and no significance whatsoever. Look for mid November for major action. Water level is still way high. But fluctuates at least 1.5 feet from high to low tide. That is good sign. Past fronts have blown zero water out. You locals need to quit emailing me about pics that may give away my honey holes. What do you want to do? Take it to your grave with you or help others. Help others enjoy fishing and feeding their families.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

You da man.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> You da man.
> 
> X2


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought maybe you were gonna say you caught them all...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Everything was two months or so late this season, March winds were in May, croaker bite was late, surf trout action was late, it is still warm, I can only guess the flatties will run late too. Hell, last December I was wading and kayaking in shorts, that is crazy.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

my personal opinion is that the seasons are maybe shifting a little bit and winter is coming later than usual. my own .02 of course. 

From what I hear the reports are still coming out of water that is 1-2.5 feet deep, thus the flatties are still chilling in the shallow water and NOT running. And if i were guessing they WONT run until the good fronts come. I see nothing good in the forecast thus far so im just going every so often to see whats going on and test some various rigs. 

Quit bugging the man about his holes, do a little research on your own and find your own holes please.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

I think the last few years have just been early. The peak has always been right around Thanksgiving.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> Flounder run. What run? 3 fronts so far and no significance whatsoever. Look for mid November for major action. Water level is still way high. But fluctuates at least 1.5 feet from high to low tide. That is good sign. Past fronts have blown zero water out. *You locals need to quit emailing me about pics that may give away my honey holes.* What do you want to do? Take it to your grave with you or help others. Help others enjoy fishing and feeding their families.


That's exactly why I quit giving fishing reports. I was getting PM's from people for the same reason. I think they were afraid that people may find out that there are fish in Sabine Lake.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Flounder are easy to find let the water temp drop and hit seawolf on either side of the road


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

When you see flatties w/ RED scratched up bellys, they are moving.....


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Everything was two months or so late this season, March winds were in May, croaker bite was late, surf trout action was late, it is still warm, I can only guess the flatties will run late too. Hell, last December I was wading and kayaking in shorts, that is crazy.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Global Warming for sure!


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for the sharing and caring CB.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Blueshoes said:


> my personal opinion is that the seasons are maybe shifting a little bit and winter is coming later than usual. my own .02 of course.


We don't get as much cold weather in October as in decades long past. Springtime arrives earlier... There are fish staging but many or most years instead of a run it's more of a steady trickle which usually peaks around Thanksgiving as stated above. This year has run behind except the drum run which started early(Feb). November is always best, that's why the flounder limits were changed for Nov.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

chickenboy said:


> Flounder run. What run? 3 fronts so far and no significance whatsoever. Look for mid November for major action. Water level is still way high. But fluctuates at least 1.5 feet from high to low tide. That is good sign. Past fronts have blown zero water out. You locals need to quit emailing me about pics that may give away my honey holes. What do you want to do? Take it to your grave with you or help others. Help others enjoy fishing and feeding their families.


I love how it's YOUR flounder holes your showing pics of & exposed it to prop up your baits....highland bayou been fished a long time before u showed up. Very quietly also.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wompam said:


> I love how it's YOUR flounder holes your showing pics of & exposed it to prop up your baits....highland bayou been fished a long time before u showed up. Very quietly also.


Easy to tell from the background it is Highland Bayou...LOADED with flounder


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Easy to tell from the background it is Highland Bayou...LOADED with flounder


Is dat Woody Woodpecker? Or simply some PECKERWOOD!?!.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

A rare pic of Chickenboy in his wilder days...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

CB I heard that you have a big flounder pen built under your dock. This is really where you go to flounder fish and do your research.  
Showing a flounder on the kayak or on the cooler lid is just for show.  

Catch one for me. As usual I am working instead of fishing.


----------



## Sushiholic (Nov 14, 2011)

We got 4 nice ones in under 2 hours Sunday (right after the rain stopped).....Near Bayou Vista. All on live mullet.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

V-Bottom said:


> When you see flatties w/ RED scratched up bellys, they are moving.....


 Good observation V-Bottom. Thanks. I wondered about that.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wompam said:


> I love how it's YOUR flounder holes your showing pics of & exposed it to prop up your baits....highland bayou been fished a long time before u showed up. Very quietly also.


Wow

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

We seem to have some CB haters now.........really? The guy shares reports from his BV area where he lives, takes pics for our viewing enjoyment........ Can he help it that his lures catch fish????

As far as HIS fishing spots, we all have our own go-to spots that we refer to in the same way. It's how we act when another fisherman approaches our fishing area that defines a sportsman or something less.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Wompam said:


> I love how it's YOUR flounder holes your showing pics of & exposed it to prop up your baits....highland bayou been fished a long time before u showed up. Very quietly also.


?


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

Bankin' On It said:


> ?


X2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Wompam said:


> I love how it's YOUR flounder holes your showing pics of & exposed it to prop up your baits....highland bayou been fished a long time before u showed up. Very quietly also.


This is how you get invited to band camp.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Back in the day my grandad would take me fishing and he would always shoot the breeze at the boat ramp with the other fisherman sharing info about the days catch. I did the same for many years when I was younger. Always enjoyed it. Those days are dead.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Back in the day my grandad would take me fishing and he would always shoot the breeze at the boat ramp with the other fisherman sharing info about the days catch. I did the same for many years when I was younger. Always enjoyed it. Those days are dead.


Because back in your day fishing wasn't cool and there weren't a bunch of idiots running all over the place acting a fool instead of fishing. Back then you could tell someone a fishing hole and it would stay in the circle. Now we have the internet and thousands of eyes see what you post and if you post a spot with a stringer of fish today, chances are if you go back tomorrow you would have what looks like a boat show going on there. Maybe not all the time but I have seen it first hand more than once.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

here's where I disagree. There are millions of more acres to fish saltwater than fresh and freshwater bassfishing is ten times more pressured than any flounder, trout or red spot. (from my observations)

When I guided on Fayette, Travis or Bastrop, I had no problem with sharing where I caught fish, what bait I used and every detail. I knew a few things to be nearly a "for sure thing":


even though you knew my spots, I'd outfish you every day of the week and there'd still be plenty of fish in the lake to catch.
you'd likely not have every detail correct and I'd still outfish you.
you can't learn fishing techniques if you're not catching fish. The fact that some people are so secretive is beyond me.


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

Here we go again -.-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

In the spirit of "keeping it in the circle"...So far all I got was Highland Bayou from Wompam. Thanks BTW. I hope he posts a few more names. I needs meh sum floundah! Otherwise I'll just be in....Highland Bayou. Did I spell that right? HIGHLAND BAYOU?


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

If I had to guess id say 85% of the anglers on here have no means to access this fishery, so it's a mute point!! They're all fishin for trout in north Trinity where their boats can be utilized!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

therocket37 said:


> If I had to guess id say 85% of the anglers on here have no means to access this fishery, so it's a mute point!! They're all fishin for trout in north Trinity where their boats can be utilized!!


 Oh no you didnt!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Thanx for the update Chickenboy...it does seem to always be closer to thanksgiving for the peak of the run.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Grown man gets panties in a wad....... Yep that's what happened


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

I saw several caught at roll over last friday on the bay side of the ditch. Just drove in for a few min. from truck saw six or seven caught.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

FISH ON said:


> I saw several caught at roll over last friday on the bay side of the ditch. Just drove in for a few min. from truck saw six or seven caught.


SSSHHHHHH! That's my secret fishing hole. No one knows about. Ever.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Wompam said:


> I love how it's YOUR flounder holes your showing pics of & exposed it to prop up your baits....highland bayou been fished a long time before u showed up. Very quietly also.


x2- Never once has he helped me, even when asked nicely in a PM. He preaches all this stuff about "helping other people", yet won't give me any advice on fishing HIS lures! All I get is sarcasm and arrogance in return. I'm not dogging his lures because they work (for some people), but when you make a product, you need to back it up with knowledge and experience. I'm 17 and I know that! Say what you will, but he ain't fooling me. Practice what you preach CB.

Just my .02 cents


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

O'Fish'All Business said:


> x2- Never once has he helped me, even when asked nicely in a PM. He preaches all this stuff about "helping other people", yet won't give me any advice on fishing HIS lures! All I get is sarcasm and arrogance in return. I'm not dogging his lures because they work (for some people), but when you make a product, you need to back it up with knowledge and experience. I'm 17 and I know that! Say what you will, but he ain't fooling me. Practice what you preach CB.
> 
> Just my .02 cents


this has to be sarcastic...........right?


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Part Timer said:


> this has to be sarcastic...........right?


No sir. Why do you ask?


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

If you need advice using a chickenboy you need a different hobby.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

O'Fish'All Business said:


> x2- Never once has he helped me, even when asked nicely in a PM. He preaches all this stuff about "helping other people", yet won't give me any advice on fishing HIS lures! All I get is sarcasm and arrogance in return. I'm not dogging his lures because they work (for some people), but when you make a product, you need to back it up with knowledge and experience. I'm 17 and I know that! Say what you will, but he ain't fooling me. Practice what you preach CB.
> 
> Just my .02 cents


It aint rocket science Junior. Vary retrieves until you get bit, then repeat. Joe is one of the nicest fellers you will ever meet. Talking chit about sponsors isn't looked too favorably upon around here...Jus Sayin.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Ofish he sales lures not anything else. He has commented as well others on how and where. Use the search button. It isnt his job or any other lure producer to tell you where to catch fish. He has helped others in the past and I would bet money it has bit him in the *** thus the reason being reluctant to go out his way anymore.


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It aint rocket science Junior. Vary retrieves until you get bit, then repeat. Joe is one of the nicest fellers you will ever meet. Talking chit about sponsors isn't looked too favorably upon around here...Jus Sayin.


X2 .... just get on here & read . There are thousands of post with detailed instructions .


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It aint rocket science Junior. Vary retrieves until you get bit, then repeat. Joe is one of the nicest fellers you will ever meet. Talking chit about sponsors isn't looked too favorably upon around here...Jus Sayin.


Alright, enough said about this...he is right about the run though, went gigging this weekend and got 2 around 23"-24", surprisingly fat, and filled with mullet. The water level was about 2 foot high and water clarity was horrible. Tight lines and bloody gigs!


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

All you have to do is go to his website and it will tell you how to work his lures and catch fish. You will learn a lot more listening than you will talking.


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

Aww man! I was hoping to catch my first flounder this weekend :/

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

O'Fish'All Business said:


> x2- Never once has he helped me, even when asked nicely in a PM. He preaches all this stuff about "helping other people", yet won't give me any advice on fishing HIS lures! All I get is sarcasm and arrogance in return. I'm not dogging his lures because they work (for some people), but when you make a product, you need to back it up with knowledge and experience. I'm 17 and I know that! Say what you will, but he ain't fooling me. Practice what you preach CB.
> 
> Just my .02 cents


The fact is I gave this young man my phone number and told him next time he is down this way to call me and I will show him first hand why he didn't need a yak or boat to catch flounder.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

O'Fish'All Business said:


> x2- Never once has he helped me, even when asked nicely in a PM. He preaches all this stuff about "helping other people", yet won't give me any advice on fishing HIS lures! All I get is sarcasm and arrogance in return. I'm not dogging his lures because they work (for some people), but when you make a product, you need to back it up with knowledge and experience. I'm 17 and I know that! Say what you will, but he ain't fooling me. Practice what you preach CB.
> 
> Just my .02 cents


And I even replied the following:

_When they start showing up in masses I will take you. I live in Bayou Vista. The bottom line is you have to find locations where they congregate. They are the most difficult fish to figure out other than during their run.

Joe. _


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice report, thanks Chickenboy!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys. NowI don't know if I should potlick highland, north trinity, or rollover. Can someone pm me gps coordinates and pics of their catch so I an make up my mind?


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

O'Fish'All Business said:


> x2- Never once has he helped me, even when asked nicely in a PM. He preaches all this stuff about "helping other people", yet won't give me any advice on fishing HIS lures! All I get is sarcasm and arrogance in return. I'm not dogging his lures because they work (for some people), but when you make a product, you need to back it up with knowledge and experience. I'm 17 and I know that! Say what you will, but he ain't fooling me. Practice what you preach CB.
> 
> Just my .02 cents


I have only met chickenboy once at one of his favorite holes. An let me start by saying i am horrible with names but i remember his because after we met and exchanged plesentries he spent the next half hour pointing out all the hot spots in the area, which might i add dam near all of the spots he point to were accessible by foot. And after we fished together for 30/45 minute he had to leave for dinner with some friends, he gave me three of four packs of his lures. He was a genuinely nice guy and person, and not just because he gave me some free stuff...if more people handled there buisness the same way as he there would be alot more success stories as opposed to failures...

Just my .02 as ya'll put it. And the dude knows how to and where to and when to catch a flattie, so if he offers info to you, close your mouth and listen...my dad always told me you listen with your ears, not your mouth...


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

I know this doesnt necessarily apply to people with boats or whatever but i will say that I dont necessarily like people fishing my areas because 

1) no im not perfect, yes i think they are catching my fish
2) i catch people blatantly casting over me or flooring their boat right over my line
(big no no)
3) i leave the area clean, and come back to half filleted fish, left over cheetos or pieces of stinky shrimp laying all over the place. 

those are MY reasons for not liking people fishing where i like to fish, i know it varies for everybody


----------



## Ricko (May 24, 2012)

Chickenboy in my books is a very friendly upbeat gentleman a few weeks back I contacted him about donating some lures for a charity event I was hosting and I was expecting maybe a handful of lures from him no sir I was wrong WAY wrong he sent me a package of over $200 worth of lures and chicken chit along with 2 business cards....did he have to send my that much or anything NO now I know I have chatted with him on facebook from time to time and Joe has my respect even though i was jokingly bashing him cause I was skunked at roll over hell I even offered to buy his time to teach me the art of flounder fishing....Joe kudos to you and those lures i know the reds love them cause I caught plenty over at frenchtown road this past friday and ended up with 2 keeper flatty's but for a guy like me that has never fished flounder I'm just looking for help and the spots I'm lucky if I can get away to fish once or twice every other month so i'm not going to pirate a spot.....


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah I never personally met Chickenboy because he is extremely busy but he has made a generous offer to help me out with my ambition 
Would like to fish with him one day...
But first I got to use his lures


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

O'Fish'All Business said:


> x2- Never once has he helped me, even when asked nicely in a PM. He preaches all this stuff about "helping other people", yet won't give me any advice on fishing HIS lures! All I get is sarcasm and arrogance in return. I'm not dogging his lures because they work (for some people), but when you make a product, you need to back it up with knowledge and experience. I'm 17 and I know that! Say what you will, but he ain't fooling me. Practice what you preach CB.
> 
> Just my .02 cents


You sir are the problem.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I love how in this thread of 53 replies. We have two negative member's comments. I see the common denominator.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I love how in this thread of 53 replies. We have two negative member's comments. I see the common denominator.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


Too much *****ing, and not enough fishing...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wompam said:


> I love how it's YOUR flounder holes your showing pics of & exposed it to prop up your baits....highland bayou been fished a long time before u showed up. Very quietly also.





O'Fish'All Business said:


> x2- Never once has he helped me, even when asked nicely in a PM. He preaches all this stuff about "helping other people", yet won't give me any advice on fishing HIS lures! All I get is sarcasm and arrogance in return. I'm not dogging his lures because they work (for some people), but when you make a product, you need to back it up with knowledge and experience. I'm 17 and I know that! Say what you will, but he ain't fooling me. Practice what you preach CB.
> 
> Just my .02 cents


It was good having you guys around. Might read the rules next time...LOL!

21. Sponsor bashing. We rely on sponsors to keep the site on line.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

It is a shame when a man has to go out of his way to defend his reputation. Holy cow. Maybe Mont can start a henhouse forum for venting, bashing, ranting and whining. 
Anyway, it looks like a late run to me and I have little experience to base it on. I got greedy and took a couple of days off at the end of October hoping to snag a couple of Limits but probably not going to catch as many as I wanted to. At least I will be fishing and I am going to explore two areas that I have not hit before in an effort to locate them. 
Just my .02 by the way.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow I meet him at the fishing show very nice guy , got some lures and I shared them with the Marsh Rat Bobby Reed the flounder Man and he likes them !


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't stand chicken boy either when I fish with his lures they just get shredded. 
Then I have to lug home a cooler of fish and clean em. Then I have to cook em.
Then I have to go out and buy more.

I can fish all day with a single trout killer and not even bring a cooler.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I have never meet joe but a while back not really knowing I over stepped the line and joe was vary professional about it and how he handled the hole thing I gave the man a lot of respect to him and his business... I'm sure he knows what I'm talking about(witch I apologize for joe) and all I can say is the man flat treats his customers awesome and is a **** good flounder fisherman. And I would take anything he told me to heart


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

O'Fish'All Business said:


> Alright, enough said about this...he is right about the run though, went gigging this weekend and got 2 around 23"-24", surprisingly fat, and filled with mullet. The water level was about 2 foot high and water clarity was horrible. Tight lines and bloody gigs!


I say chalk it up to youth. Joe hasn't expressed any bad will. _O'Fish'All Business_ didn't start it, he replied to a post. He seems like an experienced angler, especially for his age! He can always apologize but he has made some good contributions to these forums:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=18190850


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

There is still a lot a bait up in the marsh. Flounder are staging in back lake passes, and creeks.

Went Sunday after the rain and got into some good numbers; not many females. 1/4 oz lead heads with limetreuse cocahoes accounted for the larger fish.

I've never used chicken boys lures, but I respect his product, and knowledge. Joe, Chester, and Phil have been perfecting flounder fishing for years. Those guys live near the water, fish daily, and target flounder year round. If you want to learn, and get a chance to talk to any of these fellas pay attention.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I love how in this thread of 53 replies. I see the common denominator.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


53 doesn't have a common denominator...Jus Sayin. hwell:


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

Seems like some people just have an entitlement personality. Many of the spots I fish have come from hours of hard work. Most are isolated "off the beaten" path. I will be damned if I am going to give them away. 

Go to google earth, start by searching for the GPS locations of seldom fished reefs etc. But don't feel "entitled" to my fishing holes because you purchased a lure.


----------



## CatfishStalker (May 10, 2011)

O'Fish'All Business said:


> x2- Never once has he helped me, even when asked nicely in a PM. He preaches all this stuff about "helping other people", yet won't give me any advice on fishing HIS lures! All I get is sarcasm and arrogance in return. I'm not dogging his lures because they work (for some people), but when you make a product, you need to back it up with knowledge and experience. I'm 17 and I know that! Say what you will, but he ain't fooling me. Practice what you preach CB.
> 
> Just my .02 cents


Wow kid come on now. Crying when you don't get your way doesn't help anything. Do you try and call rapala when their top waters don't work? What happened to hard work and determination? Practice makes perfect? Part of the fun is going out finding the fish on your own. If you don't like the product then get a different lure. At least you got a response because I doubt salt water assassin would message you back if you said you didn't catch any fish on their product. Chickenboy doesn't even need to defend himself to people like you.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Just to let y'all know...I talked to Joe last night and apologized for my inconsiderate post last night. I was not trying to make Joe look like a bad guy, and after reviewing his and my PM's from a while back, I found out that I WAS THE PROBLEM. I now see that I read his response wrong, and took it out of context- so as I already said to you, I'm sorry Joe! After talking to Joe yesterday, I realize that HE IS a very professional businessman, and is more than willing to share his secrets! He even offered to show me the "Chickenboy way" of catching a flatty in person. I do enjoy all of his reports and respect the time he takes to post it up for everyone. So I just want to say I'm sorry if I made anyone feel uncomfortable, or if I made CB look like a bad guy. I realize that it takes LOTS of hours and days on the water to gain the knowledge you need to catch fish like Joe. 99% of my fishing is done on my own time, research, money, and spots, but hey, everyone needs a little help sometimes. I must say though, Joe- I would love to see a 10" version of a Chickenboy for Ling! Anyways, keep up the good work, and it was great talking to you!

My sincere apologies,
Dillon


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

CatfishStalker said:


> Wow kid come on now. Crying when you don't get your way doesn't help anything. Do you try and call rapala when their top waters don't work? What happened to hard work and determination? Practice makes perfect? Part of the fun is going out finding the fish on your own. If you don't like the product then get a different lure. At least you got a response because I doubt salt water assassin would message you back if you said you didn't catch any fish on their product. Chickenboy doesn't even need to defend himself to people like you.


He said he was sorry....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

O'Fish'All Business said:


> Just to let y'all know...I talked to Joe last night and apologized for my inconsiderate post last night. I was not trying to make Joe look like a bad guy, and after reviewing his and my PM's from a while back, I found out that I WAS THE PROBLEM. I now see that I read his response wrong, and took it out of context- so as I already said to you, I'm sorry Joe! After talking to Joe yesterday, I realize that HE IS a very professional businessman, and is more than willing to share his secrets! He even offered to show me the "Chickenboy way" of catching a flatty in person. I do enjoy all of his reports and respect the time he takes to post it up for everyone. So I just want to say I'm sorry if I made anyone feel uncomfortable, or if I made CB look like a bad guy. I realize that it takes LOTS of hours and days on the water to gain the knowledge you need to catch fish like Joe. 99% of my fishing is done on my own time, research, money, and spots, but hey, everyone needs a little help sometimes. I must say though, Joe- I would love to see a 10" version of a Chickenboy for Ling! Anyways, keep up the good work, and it was great talking to you!
> 
> My sincere apologies,
> Dillon


Good post. Chickenboy is a class act. I bought lures from him at the fishing show in Houston a couple of years ago. he did not know who I was, and I am sure he still doesn't, but he was very nice and helpful.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Dillon gonna get shanked by Joe?

Emotions.

Heh.


I keed. Don't nobody get emotional. 

Get emoticonal! Here's a pretty butterfly someone went through all the truble of making. :butterfly

Lugah this dolphin---> :an4:


----------



## topwatertom (Jul 21, 2012)

Why is everyone bashing chickenboy . He has done is homework and put in his time . I see him from time to time out on the water . I respect his fishing space and he respects mine . If he is where I plan on fishing then I move around . Plenty of good flounder holes for everyone .


TOPWATERTOM


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

The sad thing is "bashing" might as well be a sponsor on message boards.
It definitely seems to get the most hits.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

In good spirit and to lighten the mood i will give up a lucrative flounder honey hole i know of..........






























SeaWolf Park :doowapsta


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Part Timer said:


> In good spirit and to lighten the mood i will give up a lucrative flounder honey hole i know of..........
> 
> SeaWolf Park :doowapsta


Oh, come on! Giving up my super secret honey hole! Dangit boy!

:biggrin::cheers:


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*flounder run*

Flounder run not in full swing yet lots of small males mixed in with the occasional large female in the matty area, been hitting em pretty good wade gigging and by line TANDEM CHICKEN BOY RIG, Caught more flounder with cb in a years time than any other bait artificial or natural, thanks chicken boy, 
Any way for those that like gps numbers been having good luck around this spot for the flatties, North shoreline East Matagorda Bay. Outgoing tide early in the morn 28 42' 26.41 N 95 54'19.38 W hope this helps someone. work that area real good with of course chickenboys, Good luck and tight lines to all.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

This weekend is my only shot at flounder for the next month so i would like to ask Chickenboy and all you other Flounder gurus: Are marsh drains or deepwater better for flounder this time of year? Been seeing reports of both and really want to get some good fish this weekend considering im having friends down who have never fished saltwater before!

Russ


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

O'Fish'All Business said:


> Just to let y'all know...I talked to Joe last night and apologized for my inconsiderate post last night. I was not trying to make Joe look like a bad guy, and after reviewing his and my PM's from a while back, I found out that I WAS THE PROBLEM. I now see that I read his response wrong, and took it out of context- so as I already said to you, I'm sorry Joe! After talking to Joe yesterday, I realize that HE IS a very professional businessman, and is more than willing to share his secrets! He even offered to show me the "Chickenboy way" of catching a flatty in person. I do enjoy all of his reports and respect the time he takes to post it up for everyone. So I just want to say I'm sorry if I made anyone feel uncomfortable, or if I made CB look like a bad guy. I realize that it takes LOTS of hours and days on the water to gain the knowledge you need to catch fish like Joe. 99% of my fishing is done on my own time, research, money, and spots, but hey, everyone needs a little help sometimes. I must say though, Joe- I would love to see a 10" version of a Chickenboy for Ling! Anyways, keep up the good work, and it was great talking to you!
> 
> My sincere apologies,
> Dillon


A crawfish does this too...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> A crawfish does this too...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


Retarded...

This is what a man does when he realizes he was wrong! Good Deal!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

To russ757 a guide might be in order. Taking those that have never fished saltwater before and expecting great results by yourself as their leader is a tall order. As everyday passes surely the run will crank up. This warm weather is not helping matters. This evening standing on my dock I am still amazed at the high water levels.


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

(hopes for saturday at texas city dike)


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Trout taker2 for recommending North Shore line. Noticed on the Hook & Line map monthly chart that SRF are good at the Gulf Cut all year long. Tried there many times but it was always windy and low tide. Got to try and hit it right is what I'm learning with all the help on bait tips from 2coolers like you. Maybe the wife and I can do better with this new knowledge. Just want to take some cool pictures and only enough for a dinner. Never liked much of anything after it's been in the freezer. Fresh is always better.

What is your opinion for North Shoreline or West Matagorda after this rain . Going early Friday morning and was wondering if the rain pushes bait out in the bay away from the shoreline.
I know, look for slicks, birds and bait jumping. 
That all happened all around us all of sudden one day and I think it was big mullet chasing the bait, we could see them racing right under the boat even though it was muddy. Birds were picking up the small bait right in front of us, maybe there were trout or redfish there too and just didn't know how to catch them.
Thanks again. Glad there are people like you and others on this thread.
We are new members and some of the secrecy is silly because I know many of us don't get to go all the time, so we are not going to catch them all, if anything due to lack of skill. Sharing is good because us old guys won't be pot licking long, our days are numbered.
Just trying to enjoy every day that's left and hopefully meet some nice people along the way. Every one we've met at boat ramps with our new boat could tell we were rookies and all were helpful. 
Some got too close on the water some times, but they are worth mentioning here.


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*west bay ?*

No problem for the info, lots of rain today and tomorrow round bay city area, the Colorado is up and irrigation canals are full round here lots of fresh water running into west bay from the diversion channel and the ICW some of that north shoreline can be tuff wading, if water isn't to bad in the ICW I would target the drains on the north shoreline of the _ICW above west bay MAD ISLAND, Crab and oyster lakes on a outgoing tide it will pull lots of bait out of the marsh drains work the mouth of the drain, can find these spots on your hook and line map. East bay has some darins above it on the ICW as well. Good luck,_


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Psycho chicken pearl with red tail nailed this one late afternoon. Water level over 2 foot above normal. This weekend should be interesting. Run not even near starting. Say many run sometime in November with the 2 limit and no gigging means that many more flounder all through out the year next year. August of all months has been my best flounder month this year.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

O'Fish'All Business said:


> Just to let y'all know...I talked to Joe last night and apologized for my inconsiderate post last night. I was not trying to make Joe look like a bad guy, and after reviewing his and my PM's from a while back, I found out that I WAS THE PROBLEM. I now see that I read his response wrong, and took it out of context- so as I already said to you, I'm sorry Joe! After talking to Joe yesterday, I realize that HE IS a very professional businessman, and is more than willing to share his secrets! He even offered to show me the "Chickenboy way" of catching a flatty in person. I do enjoy all of his reports and respect the time he takes to post it up for everyone. So I just want to say I'm sorry if I made anyone feel uncomfortable, or if I made CB look like a bad guy. I realize that it takes LOTS of hours and days on the water to gain the knowledge you need to catch fish like Joe. 99% of my fishing is done on my own time, research, money, and spots, but hey, everyone needs a little help sometimes. I must say though, Joe- I would love to see a 10" version of a Chickenboy for Ling! Anyways, keep up the good work, and it was great talking to you!
> 
> My sincere apologies,
> Dillon


I have to admit that I did not possess this level of maturity and humility until I was well into my 20's. Kudos to you, O'Fish, you will go far in life


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

That is one beautiful flounder. Starting to fall in love with that pearl and red psycho.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Ken I created that lure with the idea of fishing it in a tandem rig with one red white and one white red. Honestly I was disappointed in its first results. But the last 45 days it has been my go to combo color combination. The bottom line now is they can't resist the pearl white with red tail lure.


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

My son and I just received our first order of Chickenboys. Can't wait til this weekend to try them out. My son is 12 and I think he's more excited than I am.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

chickenboy said:


>


Great photo of your recent catch. How far apart to you keep your tandem rig from each other? and what size of jig head do you usually use? thank you


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's the final product.... fresh from the bayou!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Hooks are 18" apart. At least 1/4 on short end many times 3/8. At least 1/8 on back one. 

But please listen to this. You got to be on the bottom. Been known to do a 1/4 and 1/4 or even a 3/8 and 3/8. 

It depends on the strength of the current. I adapt to current speed in order to get on the bottom. 

I real slow to medium speed with occasional twitch. I can feel the bottom at times If not I switch to heavier jig heads.


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

i have to ask about the tandem rigs. I spend 10 minutes the night before i fish rigging a three way swivel, flurocarbon leaders to my jigs then go aout and snag up after 10 casts. then just tie on a single because i get frusterated. can i get some input on a more efficient tandem rig that i can tie on and go


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

chickenboy said:


> Hooks are 18" apart. At least 1/4 on short end many times 3/8. At least 1/8 on back one.
> 
> But please listen to this. You got to be on the bottom. Been known to do a 1/4 and 1/4 or even a 3/8 and 3/8.
> 
> ...


Awesome..thanks for the info CB, ive made a few in the past but havent tried them yet...sooo decided to make up another using your info....3/8 up front with a chicken on a bone psycho chicken shad and a 1/4" jig with a 4" flounder king on the tail end.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> Hooks are 18" apart. At least 1/4 on short end many times 3/8. At least 1/8 on back one.
> 
> But please listen to this. You got to be on the bottom. Been known to do a 1/4 and 1/4 or even a 3/8 and 3/8.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Chickenboy for your input. fish on!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Brete said:


> Here's the final product.... fresh from the bayou!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Fantastic!


----------

